# LGB Club News



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The following insert is being distributed with the LGB Club mailing:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/krs/Anschreiben Club Nordamerika Englisch.pdf

I'll try to also post it as a picture so you can read it right in this post, hope it works:

Sorry - it didn't. The second picture overwrote the first, so I will put them in two separate posts (another thing that needs fixing in this forum)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Second page:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that sounds like the last jagged details are finally being addresed. Once US profile production resumes with new imports, and those club functions get back on their feet, I guess we can consider the LGB/Marklin transition to be complete. 

Of course they still havent clarified who specificly will be the LGB distributor inside the US, all we have there is speculation that it will be Walthers, which by my read, no one wants to see, or what the $/Euro rate will do to the prices.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

KRS - I am not certain but I think that a pdf cannot be put in as a picture what it looks like you were trying to do. It could I think be put in as a link, but that is dependent on its source, and the forum controls may also not allow it. The scans(?) that you made, and are now NOT a PDF but a .JPG, are OK as you know as they are visible from the active links - congratulations for using those! 

As active links it should be possible to add both pages (which are now .jpg files) in one message, as has been done by many, and yes we, or possibly I, occasionally get it wrong! 

Thanks for keeping American LGB fans informed!

Now speaking as a moderator, and as a response to a complaint ---- 

So the complaint, in your post which really should I think have gone direct by a e-mail to either Shad, (who was having surgery for a long standing complaint, and thus may be off sick still, and thus be unable to answer it), as forum owner/controller or, and possibly better to Steve C, who is a moderator and is always a great help with (apparent) forum troubles found by members. 

That would be much better than a open or 'wide broadcast' complaint in the forum, which I think is undeserved, and may also be wrong, though I am no expert on that.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Peter - 

Why would I not be able to save a pdf as a picture? It's one of the standard "save" options with Preview on the Mac and has always worked just fine. 

My intent here was to save mls members some time in not having to download the pdf file to read the Märklin announcement. My mistake was that I didn't add the image tags so that the picture would be displayed right on the web page - I forgot that because when I posted and linked to the pictures on the mls web space, they did show up on the mls web site directly. 
Another problem with this software that needs to get fixed. 

Why I couldn't add the second picture after the first one in the same post is beyond me, I just noticed that the first one disappeared when I added the second one. Believe me, I would have been happier if that had worked the first time, but I really don't have time to try to investigate all the idiosyncrasies of the software that s used. 

Same goes for software problems that come up on this site and there are many. You as a moderator see those better than I do. Again, I don't have the time to find a place where to report them and then take the time to describe then in detail so someone can duplicate the problem and fix it. It's a lot faster and easier to just comment right when the problem occurs. 
Most of these problems are so obvious that they should not exist on a piece of software that is used as a public forum. 

If there is a "Bug report" page somewhere you can point me to it and you are welcome to delete my comment about the problem here and repost it there. 
Sending emails to specific individuals is not the way to go or is Shad or Steve C. actually going to correct these problems personally? 

MLS is just a shawdow of its former self and I think (my opinion) the poor forum software has a lot to do with it.




PS: For anyone who wants to download the original pdf, that is a link I posted right at the beginning but it doesn't show up as a link to click on like it does in any other forum I go to.


----------

